# First period after baby



## Strawberrymum

I've been and still am breastfeeding but last week I got my first period after baby. I feel really tired and moody and just want to sleep all day. I felt fantastic when I wasn't getting my period now I feel like crap again. Just want to know if anyone's the same? Is it just because it's my first for ages? Maybe hormones need to settle down lol I duno any ideas? Also anyone have a coil? Does it get rid of period symptoms?


----------



## annawrigley

My first period PP was naaasty! :( But they get better! (well mine did) they now last like 3 days!! xx


----------



## rainbows_x

My first was horrible too, they actually thought I had placenta left over! TMI sorry! They ended up putting me on medication for when it was really heavy. x


----------



## Desi's_lost

Mines been awful. Being so tired and so so cranky =/ I feel a bit like a monster :wacko: i'm hoping its just because its been at least 14 months since i've had one. I sure hope it gets better or i'll be going back to thedoctors for that depo shot :haha:


----------



## amygwen

I haven't even gotten a period yet. My sister exclusively BF until her LO was 1 year old, than her period returned, she said it's absolutely AWFUL. Definitely not looking forward to it. I hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## LoisP

I think my first 2 PP periods lasted about 2weeks - 16 days. I'm now on my 3rd and it's like, nothing at all. Lightest period i've ever had. I'm not sure about the coil though, I was on Depo, but got pissed off by the symptoms so just came off it. xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Ahh i feel for you. The first period is always the worst!! Mine was extremely heavy, and I just felt so exhausted (more than I usually am running around after two kids :rofl:) It gets better :) Hold on, not long till it'll be over :flower:


----------



## x__amour

I have an IUD and it has helped my period loads. My first one was a week after I got it at 9 weeks PP and I bled lightly for about 2 weeks and then I've had one every month for about 3 days. It's supposed to disappear around 6 months though. :flow:


----------



## Strawberrymum

Thanx for the support. Going to the doctor to discuss contraseption tomorrow. Along with my periods I get menstrual migraines, I had a lovely break from them when pregnant and not getting my periods but unfortunately there back. So well see what the doc can do


----------



## holly2234

Im having almost the opposite to what everyone else has said! My PP bleeding stopped about 4 weeks. Then from 5 weeks until now (almost 7 weeks) ive been getting 2 days of spotting then nothing for the next day. Then another 2 days of spotting and its gone on like that ever since. I get horrible moods and just turn into some kind of monster for 2 days!
I hope it gets better for you :)


----------

